# Mbwun, a.k.a. The Relic



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

*Pegasus Mbwun (aka The Relic).​*
This is my take on Pegasus Hobbies The Relic, or to give the creature its proper name, Mbwun – he who walks on all fours (not Mwbun as sharp-shooters will have noticed the name plate is miss-spelt!  ).

As the film was not entirely faithful to the book, I have not been entirely faithful to the film with the creature (my get out clause for any errors in the paint-job).

Basically for those who have not read the excellent novel, Mbwun needs a certain type of plant that has a chemical similar to the human hypothalamus found in the brain (hence sucking out the victim’s brains). When the natural habitat is wiped out Mbwun (not going to give the whole story) follows the crates that were packed by an ill-fated museum expedition.

Bottom line is that the crates end up being moved to a secure storage area of the museum so Mbwun has to yaffle a few brains to top up his dose.

So rather than go for a museum scene I decided to depict Mbwun in his jungle habitat eating some of the plant which is a type of lily, at a pool. I hope this is a different take than the usual depiction of this creature.

I’m not sure where the name The Relic comes from, it may well be the statue of Mbwun which in this case is laying in the pool is The Relic. I think the creature is also mistakenly referred to as the Kothoga (me included until I re read the book), but Kothoga is actually the tribe that 'summoned' Mbwun.

Anyhow, a great kit by Pegasus and where I enjoyed the film I really liked the book.

Thankfully the miss-spelt name plate is not attached and to be honest looks a bit clumsy, so having to re-do it is a bit of a blessing in disguise.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I am undecided on whether to purchase this kit or not but I can say if the decision was based on what you've done with it I would definitely buy it. The paint job on the creature is perfect even if I don't know what colors the movie creature looked like, this looks very realistic. Shading, mix of colors, etc., just right. And your base looks great too, much better than the kit pieces. This is a rather large kit, isn't it? What are the rough dimensions on your kit?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Outstanding csoldier! Don't know whether to say the creature makes the base or the base makes the creature. They both look fantastic. Great color choices on the creature.

Where did you get the ferns? Are they plastic, paper or other and who makes them? They look great.

hal9001-


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I have never been crazy about The Relic kit until today.Looks really great in what I presume is it's natural environment.:thumbsup:


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> I am undecided on whether to purchase this kit or not but I can say if the decision was based on what you've done with it I would definitely buy it. The paint job on the creature is perfect even if I don't know what colors the movie creature looked like, this looks very realistic. Shading, mix of colors, etc., just right. And your base looks great too, much better than the kit pieces. This is a rather large kit, isn't it? *What are the rough dimensions on your kit*?


Thanks all for your kind comments folks. 

Bob, the dimesion of the figure is approx. 14" long by about 4.5" tall at the shoulders. It seems about the same as the Revell version, but chunkier and the detail is more pronounced.

Re the ferns, they are plastic and purchased from a UK craft chain (Hobbycraft), but I don't know who manufacturers them/imports them. Like everything I guess they are made in China so would imagine they are on the shelves in other countries. These are some of the most realistic plastic plants that I have seen, the only part that really needs work is the 'crown' odf the fern if not hidden. They are displayed as purchased and not painted.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

outstanding paint job!.. i also love the base you made for the creature, and i agree with the comments as this looks 'alive'..


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

A truely terrific job. very creative


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I really like your version of Mbwun out in the wild. 

I wonder if anyone will do a diorama of him in the ship's hold...Before the events of the movie although it is talked about in the book.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Absolutely superb, csoldier, amazing creature, amazing base and great ferns, thanks for all the info.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

A very nice rendition of this beastie, the colors and base are very well chosen and thank you for sharing. Karl


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow, looks great. Colors on the lizard look superb!
And I love the landscaping job you did.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW! That's just awesome work! Beautiful paint job on the creature, and excellent landscaping! Very well done! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with what someone else said: this buildup's enticing me to buy the kit. I was ambivalent about it before...


----------

